# VIP211 troubles



## csigsrfan (Jun 2, 2010)

We had three 311 and when one stopped working we cancelled the receiver. Then we decided to get replace it 2 years later. Went to put the new receiver in a different location then then the receiver was in. Got 50' of RG6u cable and hooked it up. Now it will only get the local channels(110) or the non-local channels(119) but not both though that cable. Now if I hook the receiver to a different cable from where one of the other receivers is to the back of the VIP211 I get the 110 but not the 119. So I have one of the cable/ant things from wal-mart to get both signals but I keep losing channels. How do u make the cable have both satellite signal on it?


----------



## jsfisher (Mar 24, 2003)

It sounds like you never ran the check-switch test in the installation menu.


----------



## csigsrfan (Jun 2, 2010)

I run not one but many of them


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

We need to know what kind of LNB you're connecting to. Also, you'll need a purple "G3" access card in that receiver to get any programming.


----------



## csigsrfan (Jun 2, 2010)

The LNB is what ever Dish Network had when we got the thing. And it has the purple card


----------



## jacosawilliam (Jun 18, 2010)

The tuner a VIP 211, however would not recognize the signal from satellite 129, using the point dish function. Any suggestions on what to check? Check switch only recognizes 110 and 119. the signal from 110 and 119 are strong, but the box will not lock on 129 in point dish mode. I gave it a good hard tap on top of the unit and it turned back on and has been working since, think i just need to get em to bring me a new one


----------

